# Sony Xperia P Akku Probleme



## BloodyAngel (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,

hoffe mal ich bin hier im passenden Unterforum gelandet.... ich hab seit ein paar Tagen ein paar Merkwürdigkeiten bezüglich meiner Akkulaufzeit bei meinem fast neuen Sony Xperia P festgestellt...
Ja mit ist bewusst dass grundlegend der Akku nicht sonderlich potent ist... aber nun zu dem was mir die letzten Tage widerfahren bzw aufgefallen ist.

Normalerweise kam ich mit dem Gerät im puren Standby (mal Tagelang wirklich gar nichts gemacht... keine Sms kein Telefonat etc) ca 5 Tage mit einer Akku Ladung hin... dies war zu Zeiten als noch die Android Version 2.3 mit welcher es geliefert wurde installiert war.... nach dem Update auf 4.0 kam ich ohne es wirklich zu nutzen im Standby auf 6 bis fast 7 Tage... also 6 Tage 19 Stunden und ein paar Minuten war da soweit dass hoehste was ich bisher hinbekommen habe... nun hat das Gerät das "neuste" Sony Update auf 4.04 spendiert bekommen.... und die Standby Zeit sackt rapide in den Keller... 
Grundlegend nutze ich das Smartphone sehr sporadisch... im normalen Durchschnittseinsatz werden am Tage ca 10 Sms geschrieben und ca 5-10 Whatsapp Nachrichten getickert... dazu kommen 2 bis 3 Telefonate welche nie länger als ne Minute Sprechzeit dauern.... Surfen tue ich damit nicht... das Wlan Modul ist mehr oder minder Jungfräulich und eigentlich nie im Einsatz. Nun trägt es sich seit dem 4.04 Update zu dass ich mit dieser sporadischen Nutzung keine 10 Stunden mehr hin komme.... oO Ich habe zb gestern Mittag das Handy geladen nachdem es komplett leer war... wache eben gerade auf will auf die Uhr schauen... das Gerät ist aus... Akku ist leer und entladen...  habe im Verlauf des Tages 4 Sms geschrieben gestern und 1 mal kurz telefoniert... sonst nichts genutzt.... dies kommt mir doch sehr merkwuerdig vor....

Was mir noch aufgefallen ist.... und dies war schon nach dem Update von 2.3 auf 4.0 so... immer wieder ruckelt es bei der Darstellung auf dem Bildschirm wenn ich durch die Menus navigiere.... dies ist mir bei 2.3 so nicht untergekommen... mit 4.04 blieb dieser Zustand unveraendert unschön ruckelig....  
Ich hab dann auch mal im Energieoptionsmenu mal geschaut was denn am meisten Akku frisst.... nach Rang 1 dem Display und Rang 2 dem Android OS folgte dort mit ziemlich viel Akkulast auf Rang 3 Android Main Assets..... 
ich hab früher auch schon öfter diese Übersicht begutachtet und mir kam nie dieser Punkt "Android Main Assets" zu Augen.... sehe ich erst seit dem 4.04 Update nun so angezeigt.... weiss jemand was genau sich dahinter verbirgt?!
Generell ist das Gerät auf niedrigste Display-Helligkeit eingestellt.... Display schaltet sich nach 15 Sekunden Inaktivitaet wieder aus... weniger geht ja leider nicht... Die Energiesparoptionen sind ebenfalls immer aktiviert.
Des weiteren benutz ich den Super Task Killer um immer wieder alle unnoetigen Prozesse zu killen bevor ich das Gerät wieder im Standby irgendwo inaktiv rum liegen lasse...
Zum Ladeverhalten sei soviel gesagt.... ich hab das Gerät immer im ausgeschalteten Zustand voll geladen und erst dann eingeschaltet... und habe immer mit dem Laden gewartet bis der Akku so entladen war dass es sich von allein abgeschaltet hat.  Also irgendwelche "Zwischenladphasen" habe ich bisher immer vermieden. 

Für mich ist das alles sehr verwirrend... da dies aber auch mein erstes Smartphone überhaupt ist hab ich da generell wenig Erfahrungswerte... ist jemandem sowas ähnliches mit dem Gerät passiert? Habt ihr irgendwelche Vorschlaege und Ideen was man da machen kann? Liegt vielleicht irgend nem für mich nicht ersichtlicher Softwarebug nach dem Android Update vor? (Apps funktionieren aber ansich alle.. Fehler gab es keine bisher) Wie kann ich ggfs. zum Testen das Android wieder auf den alten Stand sprich 2.3 zurück setzen? Kann ich dies überhaupt selber tun? Oder muesst ich es dafuer sogar einschicken?
Viele Fragezeichen überm Kopf...  Vielleicht hat von Euch ja jemand irgend eine Idee ... würde mich sehr über euren geistigen Input freuen....

In diesem Sinne schonmal Danke für Eure Zeit!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
BloodyAngel


----------



## TempestX1 (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja. Habe das Gerät zwar nicht aber was du mal probieren könntest ist das zurücksetzen auf Werkseinstellungen (+Daten löschen... mach aber vorher ein Backup am PC deiner Bilder etc. und speicher deine Kontakte auf die SIM falls das noch nicht so ist). Vielleicht hast du auch eine App im Hintergrund die Strom frist und über das Androidsystem synchronisisert.
Hast du vor kurzem noch einige Apps installiert?

[Super Task Killer]
Von sowas wird eher abgeraten. Beende die Programme lieber selbst Manuell. Das ist wie bei dem "1000 geheime Windowsprogramme für mehr Speed" - und am Ende darf man den Rechner neu aufsetzen weil alles Kaputt"Optimiert" ist.


----------



## Combi (29. Dezember 2012)

ich benutze auf meinem alten s2 android task killer und dadurch hält der akku bis zu 5 tage.
ohne is der nach 2 tagen leer,die ganzen tasks bleiben ja im speicher aktiv.
und ich habe es schon länger als 1 jahr drauf.probleme hab ich noch nie gehabt.
du stellst nur ein,dass sobald du in den bildschirm-aus modus gehst,oder das handy länger ungenutzt liegen lässt,
alle tasks beendet werden,die du nicht markiert hast.
probleme sind nie aufgetreten..


----------



## Pokerclock (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ich habe auch ein Xperia P und kann die Probleme mit Android 4.0.4 bestätigen. Es ruckelt wesentlich stärker als zuvor mit Android 2.3.6. Was mir darüber hinaus aufgefallen ist, waren gelegentlich extrem starke Reduzierungen der Akku-Laufzeit im Stand-By. Über Nacht gingen da mal eben 40 % der Akku-Kapazität flöten, obwohl nichts außer der Telefon-Dienst an war. Aus- und Einschalten hat das Problem gelöst bis eben zum nächsten Mal.

Das allerneuste Update habe ich erst seit gestern. Daher kann ich dazu keine Erfahrungen schreiben. Allerdings hat sich der RAM-Verbrauch wieder etwas erhöht. Ohne aktivierte Apps (außer die, die man nicht abschalten kann), waren unter 2.3.6 nur rund 200 MB belegt. Seit Android 4 sind es plötzlich 380 MB geworden. Nach dem neuesten Update sind's jetzt plötzlich 400 MB. Insgesamt 750 MB hat das Smartphone.

Ich nutze übrigens keinen taskkiller, sondern stelle in den Entwickleroptionen ein, dass nur zwei Hintergrundprozesse aktiv bleiben soll. Das killt im Grunde alles ohne Abstürze zu verursachen.


----------



## BloodyAngel (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja der Ram Verbrauch sieht von Update zu Update bei mir sehr ähnlich dem Deinen auch aus... hast du die GPU Beschleunigung aktiv bzw generell mal getestet? Bisher hatte ich sie noch deaktiviert... vielleicht hilft das ja auch beim Geruckel bei der Menu Navigation die seit 4.x auftritt... na ich test es mal.....hab den Taskkiller nun auch erstmal weg geworfen und in den Entwickleroptionen auch mal eingestellt dass er nur zwei Hintergrundprozesse aktiv lassen soll... danke schonmal für den Tipp... ehrlich gesagt in die Optionen hatte ich noch nie einen Blick geworfen bisher... *shame on me* 
Mal sehen wie es die Tage so läuft... was mir auch aufgefallen ist... normalerweise hatte mir das Xperia P bei ca 10 % Akkustand eine Warnung angezeigt.... nun passiert dies teils erst bei 5 % oder auch mal bei angeblich laut Anzeige 2 oder gar nur 1 % .... hatte dann das Telefon ca 3 Stunden lang noch laufen... angeblich die ganze Zeit bei 1% Akkustand.... das kam mir sehr merkwuerdig vor.... habs dann mal ausgeschaltet und wieder angemacht da zeigte es mir dann plötzlich 12 % Akkustand an.... irgendwas ist da doch ziemlich am buggen mit dem neuen Android wie mir scheint  *sfz*


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

die Option der GPU-Beschleunigung hat nichts gebracht. Jedenfalls nicht spürbar. Das mit dem Akkustand muss ich mal testen.


----------

